
Were we wrong about vertical rhythm? - zellwk
http://zellwk.com/blog/wrong-about-vertical-rhythm/
======
acconrad
Interesting article, Zell. I can't say I agree with having lists left-aligned
with paragraphs - I think the indentation looks nicer, but that's not exactly
the purpose of the article.

I do think one thing this article suffers from Betteridge's law of headlines,
and you even admit the "no" in your last paragraph.

There must be a way to adhere to vertical rhythm while still reducing the top
margin to be less than baseline, perhaps with an additional buffer above a
section? So if you have a series of paragraphs, and then at the top of the
section, there's an additional margin buffer to "reset" everything?

